# Salmon Camp- looking for suggestions



## KTBurleson (Dec 12, 2012)

Planning a trip to the Tippy area in early October to try to catch some salmon for the first time. We intend to camp and would love a place where we can walk to the river and fish from the campsite. 

I know better than to ask anyone for their spots, and we hope to avoid the madness at the dam by fishing downriver from it, but does anyone have some suggestions as to where we can/should camp? Doesn't need to be a campground as we can bring a pop-up or just tent(s). Not afraid to rough it for a weekend.

As we're new at this, I'm also curious as to what you guys use to catch salmon this time of year. I'm sure there's other threads regarding this, so feel free to tell me to use the search function, but some helpful keywords would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!

Kyle


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

There's a couple places you could pitch a tent near the river but not anyplace I know of for a pop-up.
Make sure you have a camping permit (free from the DNR)


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

There are state camping areas on the brethren side of tippy that you can walk across the street and go down to the river.
There's also tippy dam campground on the wellston side that offers electricity and showers if you don't mind the walk down the dreaded steps.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

If its state land you can camp on it for free, like dinoday said you have to get a free permit from DNR. I do love to camp this way.


----------



## overthelimit (Aug 30, 2013)

Matsons is a ways downstream and has a few boat docks. No steps, less crowded. Probly fewer fish, but more pleasant than the dam. It's on the south side of the river off of pine creek rd.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

As far as baits I would use spawn under a bobber. Or cast thunder sticks at first and last light. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Salmon are in pretty bad shape for both eating and biting by Oct. They get real skanky by then. You might want to move up the dates.


----------



## KTBurleson (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great information. 

EdB- would love to move up the dates, but it's just not possible this year. May just have to bite the bullet and give it a whirl. 

Thanks again y'all.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

The good news is if it stays cool and we get regular rounds of rain you could be walking into a steelhead fisher mans paradise at that time.


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

x2 on what Ed said.

October is for bow hunting anyway
edit: bow/deer, before anyone thinks I treat salmon like asian carp.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

The US Forest Service has small, no-electric campgrounds at Sawdust Hole, Blacksmith Bayou, and Rollways.

By October the Steelhead should be starting to appear.


----------



## KTBurleson (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks all for the pointers. Sounds like if the salmon are no good, we'll at least have some steelhead to catch. Having never caught anything like either, what should I expect and what sort of equipment do I need? Most of the fishing I've done has been for LSC smallies and the Detroit River walleye.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There are a few runs of fresh kings left. There is also fresh coho and steelhead. I carry snips and cut the line on the kings that are in sad shape and let them spawn. By October I am targeting steelhead but I do get some kings that are in great shape. I also get some nice kings that are not spawners that just go up the river. I would still plan to go because you never know what you will get. I do know that there will be some fish to be caught.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

You'll get a lot of different advice on equipment. 
I'd say, 9ft med action, a reel with a good drag that will hold 150 yards of 15-17lb line (if you're looking for salmon) and a variety of egg hooks, split shot, spawn sacs and flies and expect to lose a lot of fish until you figure out what to do with them once you hook one...they aren't walleye :lol:


----------



## Wanna Fish (Aug 26, 2011)

KT
read your PMs.


----------



## KTBurleson (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's sure to be a learning experience, but that's why we're doing it in the first place.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Im in the same boat KT. Some friends and i are taking a weekend canoe trip salmon fishing as we go. Our first time river fishing and we are all pumped. Can u buy skein at stores any where?


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

dinoday said:


> ... and expect to lose a lot of fish until you figure out what to do with them once you hook one...they aren't walleye :lol:


"figure out what to do with them" <-- sometimes you can't figure out what to do with them. They have a mind of their own and they figure out what to do by themselves. 
Yep, don't sweat fish that you lose. You will likely lose more than you land. They learn to run under, over, and through the log jambs in fish 101. I sure hope you guys get into some fish. Its better than Christmas.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

First off if it's state land near Tippy Dam it's going to be the State Rec Area. Which means no camping except for in designated sites which you need to pay for. Everywhere else is Federal land...which costs nothing and requires no permit.


----------



## KTBurleson (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks again everyone for the great info. Hopefully we'll get into some fish that are worth sharing some pictures!


----------

